# ...and then there were five...



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

My girl, Drew passed away Friday night. I'm not really sure what happened but it looks like she got herself wedged in between the waterers and couldn't get out. There were signs that she struggled. Poor girl, she was the bottom hen in the pecking order and it could be that one of the other girls was torturing her, I really don't know.

So sad. She was 'just a barnyard chicken' but she was a very pretty black and gold color. She will be missed.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Some of the "barnyard critters" have always been my favorites! We rescue most of our furry critters from the pound and they've all been great.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Aww so sorry Zamora, Just like some of the best dogs can be mutts, I am sure that some of the best chickens are "barnyard mix" even so she was your baby and you loved her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry you lost Drew.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry! {{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks all, it's so disheartening to go to see the girls and she's not there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Zamora, I know the feeling. With my polish that the raccoon got I miss them-there are so many reminders. I haven't even had a good cry yet.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I haven't even had a good cry yet.


If you're like me, it will hit you at the oddest moment. Like when the teller at the bank says "Next, may I help you?" Let the waterworks begin...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> If you're like me, it will hit you at the oddest moment. Like when the teller at the bank says "Next, may I help you?" Let the waterworks begin...


THAT is absolutely TRUE. I'm like that too.


----------

